# Trumpet piece??



## MarHa (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi!

I just wondered if anybody new the name of a piece written for trumpet in C were you play without the slide to the second valve in the 2nd movement(i think). I have heard this piece once before and i really want to ply it, but i dont know the name of the composer either, I'd be happy to get an answer


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, MarHa. I only wish you had made your first post here a little easier to respond to. I have no idea what piece you are looking for here. Hopefully one of our trumpeteers will be able to help. But I really wish you could maybe hum the piece for us. That might help.

Again ... welcome to the Forum.


----------

